# Shade Tolerant KBG Mix



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Half of my property is surrounded by shade trees. It still gets sun, but I would like to choose some shade tolerant cultivars to be safe. In doing my research, people recommend mixing a compact, compact midnight, and compact america. With this in mind I am considering a 3 way mix of Bewitched(compact), Blue Note(compact america), and NuGlade(compact midnight). All of these are marketed as shade tolerant, however I am curious to real life performance. Perhaps I am dense, but I do not see a category for shade tolerance in the NTEP reports. Beyond shade tolerance, any reason this mix would not be optimal? How would this compare to a monostrand of Bewitched, which seems to be a common choice as well?

Thanks!


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I plan on a reno ,fall of 2018 and am going with midnight , bewitched and mazama. Mazama is a improved america type that placed number 2 in the latest netp trials for grown under shade at carbondale illinois.I believe it is on page 43. or page 46. Also check out fusebox8 reno on this forum as he used mazama in his reno and grew it in some pots.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks for the tip on Mazama. It seems like that could replace the Blue Note, which I have read in other places is a lighter color. I included it because they market it as good in shade and it did so well in the North East, specifically in NJ where I live. Ill have to see if I can find it somewhere. I only need 5 or so lbs.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Long island cauliflower association is where fusebox8 got his from. Its hard to find.


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

You might also try Delalio Sod in NY for Mazama.

http://www.delaliosod.com/index.html


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Has anyone used NuGlade?


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Has anyone used NuGlade?


I had a nuglade/bewitched blend at my last house.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Wow. Nice to see it growing so well with those shade trees. Similar to what I am dealing with, although my trees are a bit more mature. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Just an FYI for anyone out there interested in Mazama. I called Long Island Cauliflower Association today and they were willing to sell me 5 pounds of it. 5 is the minimum.

I am going to plant some mixes and monos in pots to see how they do in various places on the property over the season. I will document the results here.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

I did a reno last fall that included bewitched and blueberry KBG. My back yard is similar to the description of yours. I had great success, we'll see how it fares through this summer.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

gregonfire said:


> I did a reno last fall that included bewitched and blueberry KBG. My back yard is similar to the description of yours. I had great success, we'll see how it fares through this summer.


Yes, I have read your entire reno thread. It almost convinced me to for 80/20 TTTF and KBG. Did you consider 100% ***?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Before you decide whether to use 100% KBG or TTTF/KBG, make sure you think through how many hours of direct sun the area gets at various times of the year.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

gm560 said:


> gregonfire said:
> 
> 
> > I did a reno last fall that included bewitched and blueberry KBG. My back yard is similar to the description of yours. I had great success, we'll see how it fares through this summer.
> ...


No, I originally considered 100% TTTF, but after researching other renos in a similar location as mine, I decided to add KBG for it's spreading trait.


----------



## crunk (Jul 30, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Just an FYI for anyone out there interested in Mazama. I called Long Island Cauliflower Association today and they were willing to sell me 5 pounds of it. 5 is the minimum.


How much did they charge for 5 lbs?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I would have to see if I still have the receipt, but I think it was the same price listed in the catalog for 25 lbs ($5.44/lb). Once I paid for tax and shipping, I want to say it was $40-50.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Has anyone used a fine fescue/KBG mix for heavily shaded areas? I'm just curious if there are any FF cultivars that would nicely complement Bewitched in both color and growth habits.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

stotea said:


> Has anyone used a fine fescue/KBG mix for heavily shaded areas? I'm just curious if there are any FF cultivars that would nicely complement Bewitched in both color and growth habits.


I can't speak to it as I have never planted it, however this is effectively what Drew from SSS does in his Shade Mix:

https://www.seedsuperstore.com/catalog/p-100004/ss6000-shady-mixture


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

gm560 said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone used a fine fescue/KBG mix for heavily shaded areas? I'm just curious if there are any FF cultivars that would nicely complement Bewitched in both color and growth habits.
> ...


Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## crunk (Jul 30, 2017)

gm560 said:


> I would have to see if I still have the receipt, but I think it was the same price listed in the catalog for 25 lbs ($5.44/lb). Once I paid for tax and shipping, I want to say it was $40-50.


Sounds pretty reasonable. Thanks


----------

